# [Wet Thumb Forum]-cschema.55gal.planted.journal



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a log of my first ever planted tank, from very beginning to current day. A lot has been learned in the 1+yr I have been visiting this site. Thanks guys!

This tank has been a learning expereience and still is. There has never been a real 'aquascape' in mind, more of just a collection of plants to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The transition is amazing as time goes on. I really like the wild natural look of it in the end. That stand of crypts in the right is beautiful. What are your water parameters? Where do you do your aquarium shopping in Milwaukee?

Steve


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by neonfish3:
> The transition is amazing as time goes on. I really like the wild natural look of it in the end. That stand of crypts in the right is beautiful. What are your water parameters? Where do you do your aquarium shopping in Milwaukee?
> ...


Couldn't give you water params at the moment, I was going to make a move to St Louis for work but that never happened, I gave a lot of my misc stuff away... not just aquarium related. I was already filling a 27' truck with everything else.

The LFS I usually goto is Hoffer's on n76th and GoodHope. Nice place and good staff, but like most LFSs little pricey for a lot of stuff and don't carry a lot of the things needed for a good planted setup (no Fe, just bottles of 'plant food'). They will make special orders for plants and fair on prices for them.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I really enjoyed the progression. Since this was your first tank, what has been the greatest lesson you have learned, and what was your biggest problem?


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> I really enjoyed the progression. Since this was your first tank, what has been the greatest lesson you have learned, and what was your biggest problem?


Thanks, it takes time. Learning how the plants really grow is a big step I think. It's one thing to read about it, but untill you really see it you just don't know. Having the right equipment is another big lesson that one learns, lighting, CO2, ferts, etc. 
My biggest problem would have to be the limited space that a 55gal gives you. It's fine for a jungle-scape, but there is no depth to it.

I will be taking it down in the near future and setting it up as a moss tank with a ton of shrimp and rummy tetras. I'll probably use crypts in the back seeing I have so many of them already.


----------

